# If someone knows where to obtain M/V certificate in L.A., CA ?



## Mr.Reseda (Jun 21, 2012)

For the huge solar project I have to get a M/V certificate. Even though having C-10 license it is not necessarily to have such, it's preferable. 
All my searches come to almost nothing, so I wondering if some of you might know where to get this thing.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm sure someone who knows something will be along. But you have a duplicate thread with the same question here:
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f2/medum-voltage-sertificate-california-39883/


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

If your a c 10.call c.s.l.b. have them tell you what to do.


----------



## MarkyMark (Jan 31, 2009)

Find out (from your supply house salesman) who your local 3M representative is. They, or any other company that sells medium voltage termination kits, can probably help you out.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

The NCSCB (linked), National Cable Splicing Certification Board is who administers the certification, often taught through local IBEW, NECA, IEC and Apprenticeship programs.


----------

